# Snake in c++



## helby (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
ich habe als Projekt die Aufgabe bekommen Snake objektorientiert in C++ zu programmieren. Da ich absoluter Anfänger bin habe ich Probleme überhaupt erstmal anzufangen. Könntet Ihr mir helfen einen Leitpfaden zu erstellen, was ich überhaupt zum Programmieren bräuchte.
Danke.

Meine Aufgabe: 

Entwickeln Sie ein Computerspiel nach dem Prinzip von "Snake". Der 
Sinn des Spiels liegt darin, mit der Schlange Punkte einzusammeln damit sie 
wächst. Allerdings darf die Schlange sich selbst nicht berühren. Die Schlange wird maximal 16 Punkte lang, dann kommt man ins nächste Level. Dadurch steigt der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Die Größe des Feldes soll variabel sein (zwischen ca. 20 bis 200 Elemente). Es sollen keine Ränder um das Feld sein, d.h. Schlange kommt auf der anderen Seite wieder rein.

Mein bisheriger Versuch das Spielfeld auszugeben(es werden allerdings 3 Fehlermeldungen gebracht):


```
#include "stdafx.h"
#include <iostream>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <string>
#include <conio.h>
#include <math.h>
#include <time.h>

using namespace std;

void PrintGame();

//Tasten definieren
const int HOCH = 119;
const int LINKS = 97;
const int RECHTS = 100;
const int RUNTER = 115;
const int PAUSE = 112;
const int ESC = 27;

int Feld[50][50];//Das Spielfeld



class Feld
{
private: int feld_x,feld_y;
	
void Berechne_Feld(int Feldgroesse)
	{
		for (feld_x=0;feld_x<Feldgroesse;feld_x++) 
		{
			for (feld_y=0;feld_y<Feldgroesse;feld_y++)
			{ 
			if (feld_x==0)
					{cout <<"x0";}
					else if (feld_x==(Feldgroesse-1))
						{cout <<"x49";}
				else if (feld_y==0)
					{cout <<"y0";}
					else if (feld_y==(Feldgroesse-1))
						{cout <<"y49";}
					else {cout <<" ";}
				
			if (feld_y==(Feldgroesse-1))
			{cout<<"\n";}
			if (feld_x==(Feldgroesse-1))
			{cout<<"\n";}
			}
		}
	}
};
int main()
{ 
int a;
Feld Rechnung;//Syntaxfehler: Fehlendes ';' vor Bezeichner 'Rechnung'//'Rechnung': nichtdeklarierter Bezeichner
Rechnung.Berechne_Feld(50);//Links von ".Berechne_Feld" muss sich eine Klasse/Struktur/Union befinden.
cin>>a;


	return 0;
}
```


----------



## the incredible Leitman (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo Helby ^^

Willkommen im Forum...

Sag, kannst du bitte Code Tags verwenden?
also mit "[" code=cpp "]" (ohne die " ) und schließen mit "[" /code "]"

Das macht den von dir angegebenen Code gleich viel übersichtlicher und besser lesbar ^^
Dann wird dir auch sicher bald jemand helfen ;D

btw, warum hast du gleich 2 Threads erstellt oO


----------

